# Zeitzonen Problem in ICS Datei



## -André- (24. November 2008)

Hallo,
ich habe auf meiner Homepage dynamisch erstellte ICS Dateien, sie sehen etwa so aus:

```
BEGIN:VCALENDAR
BEGIN:VEVENT
DESCRIPTION:TEXT
LOCATION: tsb tanz studio bingen
SUMMARY;LANGUAGE=de:TEXT
DTSTART:20081020T210000
DTEND:20081020T215000
EXDATE:20081027,20081103,20081117,20081201
RRULE:FREQ=DAILY;COUNT=8;INTERVAL=7
X-ALT-DESC;FMTTYPE=text/html:<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-transitional.dtd"><html><head><meta name="Generator" content="MS Exchange Server version 08.00.0681.000"><title></title><style type="text/css"> .text { color: #000; font: Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif; size: 11px; } .link { color: #999; font: Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif; size: 11px; text-decoration: underline; } </style><p class="text">TEXT</p><p class="text">TEXT</p><p class="text">TEXT</p><p>tsb – Details: <a href="http://www...." class="link">TEXT</a></p></body></html>
END:VEVENT
END:VCALENDAR
```
Wenn ich die Dateien in Outlook öffne, passt die Zeitangabe, wenn ich aber den Kalender mit meinem Handy synchronisiere, sind die Zeitangaben flasch, es wird statt  21:00   23:00 angezeigt, und genauso satt 21:50 23:50. 

Kann mir jemand verraten, wie ich das lösen kann?

Gruß

-André-


----------

